# عفريت ماكسويل



## احمد مرزوق حسن (8 نوفمبر 2011)

عفريت ماكسويل أو Maxwell Demon هو فكرة راودت خيال العالم الكبير ماكسويل صاحب اشهر 
المعادلات في الكهرومغناطيسية ، و على ما يبدو كان ماكسويل يتميز بروح الفكاهة فأطلق عليها هذا الاسم .
الفكرة تدور حول طريقة للالتفاف حول ما يعرف بالقانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية ، هذا القانون الغريب العجيب الذي يقف حائلا أمامنا لاستغلال اكبر قوى الطبيعة و اكثرها انتشارا ، الا و هي الطاقة الحرارية .
و الفكرة ببساطة هى : وضع عفريت صغير لديه بعض المعرفة عن الديناميكا الحرارية و قوانين الغازات ، يمسك هذا العفريت ببوابة صغيرة تفصل بين غرفتين بها غاز ، و عندما يري ذرة سريعة يدخلها الغرقة اليمنى ، اما الذرات البطيئة فيجعلها تمر الى الغرفة اليسرى .
و ما الفائدة من ذلك ؟
بعض فترة من الوقت الغرفة التى يتجمع بها الذرات السريعة ستزداد درجة حرارتها ، و الغرفة التي سيتجمع بها الذرات البطيئة ستقل درجة حرارتها ، و من الممكن توليد الكهرباء من هذا الفرق في درجات الحرارة ، و لكن هذا بالطبع مناقض للقانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية .
و بعيدا عن العفاريت ، هناك مدونة تطرح فكرة قابلة للتنفيذ ، هذه الفكرة ان كانت صحيحة ، سيتغير وجه العالم كله 
http://thesecondmystery.blogspot.com


----------



## zamalkawi (8 نوفمبر 2011)

للأسف يا أخ أحمد، من الواضح أن كاتب هذه المدونة ليس على علم كافي ببعض الأساسيات، وهذا واضح تماما من المثال الذي وضعه عن استحالة السفر للفضاء في الماضي بينما هو ممكن الآن، ومقارنة هذا بالقانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية

أنا هنا لا أدافع عن القانون الثاني، ولكني أتساءل، عمن نأخذ العلم؟ هل من العالم أم ممن لا يعلم؟


----------



## jomma (9 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد مرزوق حسن قال:


> الفكرة تدور حول طريقة للالتفاف حول ما يعرف بالقانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية ، هذا القانون الغريب العجيب الذي يقف حائلا أمامنا لاستغلال اكبر قوى الطبيعة و اكثرها انتشارا ، الا و هي الطاقة الحرارية .


موضوع يستحق النقاش، بارك الله فيك. آمل ان تفيدنا بنص القانون الثاني وتطبيقاته، وكيف يقف هذا القانون حائلا امامنا.


احمد مرزوق حسن قال:


> و لكن هذا بالطبع مناقض للقانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية .
> و بعيدا عن العفاريت ، هناك مدونة تطرح فكرة قابلة للتنفيذ ،


نأمل المزيد من الإيضاح.


----------



## احمد مرزوق حسن (9 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ، اتمنى ان يكون الاخوة جميعا بخير ، بالنسبة للاخ Zamalkawi :
كاتب المدونة كان يذكر مثالا علي طريقة استنباط القانون الثانى ، فبسبب عدم استطاعتنا تحويل الطاقة الحرارية الى طاقة كهربية بكفاءة 100% تم اصدار قانون يقضي باستحالة ذلك و هذا منطق خاطئ ، لذا فالكاتب ضرب مثالا 
فقط .
و بالنسبة للاخ جوما:
القانون الثانى للديناميكا الحرارية له صيغ كثيرة أشهرها:
ا/ لا يمكن تحويل الطاقة الحرارية الي طاقة ميكانيكية ( شغل) بكفاءة 100% 
ب/ لا يمكن ان تنتقل الحرارة تقائيا من جسم بارد الي جسم ساخن 
و انا اؤمن تماما ان هذا القانون خاطئ ، و السبب الوحيد لاستمراره حوالي 160 سنه هو عدم استطاعتنا صنع شئ يناقضه ، فالعائق هو عائق تكنولوجى و ليس عائق فزيائي


----------



## احمد مرزوق حسن (9 نوفمبر 2011)

و بالنسبة لموضوع العفاريت ، ساشرحه بشئ من التفصيل قريبا باذن الله


----------



## احمد مرزوق حسن (9 نوفمبر 2011)

و بالنسبة لعفاريت ماكسويل :8::8: ، ساتكلم عنه بالتفصيل قريبا باذن الله تعالى









.


----------



## zamalkawi (9 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد مرزوق حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ، اتمنى ان يكون الاخوة جميعا بخير ، بالنسبة للاخ zamalkawi :
> كاتب المدونة كان يذكر مثالا علي طريقة استنباط القانون الثانى ، فبسبب عدم استطاعتنا تحويل الطاقة الحرارية الى طاقة كهربية بكفاءة 100% تم اصدار قانون يقضي باستحالة ذلك و هذا منطق خاطئ ، لذا فالكاتب ضرب مثالا فقط


يا أخي، الكاتب ضرب مثالاا فقط، ولكنه مثال خطأ!! ولا يوجد أي تناظر بينه وبين الواقع!!
فمثلا لو قلت لك أننا لا يمكننا أن نصنع محركا يعمل في درجة حرارة 10000 درجة مؤية بسبب عدم وجود معدن يتحمل 10000 درجة مؤية (على افتراض أن هذه العبارة صحيحة، هي مجرد عبارة من تأليفي) فهذا يعني اعترافا مني بوجود قصور تكنولوجي، وبمجرد صنع أو تخليق أو اكتشاف هذا المعدن أو هذه المادة، وبالتالي بمجرد تخطي هذا القصور التكنولوجي يمكن صنع هذا المحرك
وهذا بالضبط يشبه المثال الذي ضربه صاحب المدونة عندما قال أن التخلص من نطاق الجاذبية كان مستحيلا في الماضي لأنه كان يتطلب سرعات عالية لم تكن معروفة وقتها!! هذا ببساطة معوق تكنولوجي، بالضبط كالمثال الذي ذكرته عن المحرك ذو العشرة آلاف درجة مئوية

أما القانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية فلم أر أي صيغة له تتحدث عن معوقات تكنولوجية!!
مرة أخرى، أنا لا أدافع عن قانون بعينه
أنا فقط أتحدث عن قلة علم الكاتب الذي تردد كلامه، بينما كلامه خطأ فادح
فالمعوقات التكنولوجية معروفة، ولن يجرؤ أي عالم على صياغة قانون فيزيائي يضع به كلمة "مستحيل" بناء على معوقات تكنولوجية قد تتغير مع الزمن
هذه أشياء واضحة يا أخي، ولكن يبدو أن الكاتب الذي تردد كلامه لا يعرفها!!


----------



## احمد مرزوق حسن (9 نوفمبر 2011)

عفريت ماكسويل Maxwell demon




الفكرة ببساطة تعتمد علي Kinetic theory of gases ، و التى من احدى نتائجها تربط بين درجة حرارة الغاز المثالي و بين طاقة حركة ذرات الغاز ، ووجد العلماء أن ذرات الغاز لا تسير كلها بسرعة واحدة و لكن بسرعات مختلفة ، و متوسط طاقة حركة الذرات تعتمد على درجة الحرارة .




سنأتى الان بوعاء به غاز عند درجة حرارة 25 درجة مئوية ، و الوعاء مقسوم الي قسمين ، و اذا استطعنا فصل الذرات السريعة ووضعناها بالقسم الايمن و ابقينا على الذرات البطيئة بالقسم الايسر سنجد ان الغاز ذو الذرات السريعة بالقسم الايمن درجة ارتفعت حرارته الي 60 درجة مئوية ، بينما انخفضت درجة حرارة القسم الايسر ذو الذرات البطيئة الى -10 مئوية ، ومن خلال هذا الفرق يمكن توليد شغل ميكانيكى أو بمعنى آخر كهرباء ، و هذا بالطبع مناقض للقانون الثانى للديناميكا الحرارية . ( درجات الحرارة هنا على سبيل المثال )
و لكن ما هى قصة هذا الاسم الغريب ؟
السبب هو : 1- البوابة التى بين القسمين الايمن و الايسر يجب أن تكون بأبعاد صغيرةجدا تسمح بمرور ذرة واحدة 
2- البوابة يجب أن تكون سريعة جدا لكى تغلق مباشرة بعد مرور الذرة السريعة 
و لان الشرطين صعبين للغاية ، وجد ماكسويل ان الحل المناسب أن يستعين بعفريت صغير ، طبعا كان ماكسويل يمزح .
و لكن بالمدونة التالية 
http://thesecondmystery.blogspot.com
طريقة بسيطة يمكن ان تقوم بعمل نفس التأثير.
أرجو أن أكون وفقت في عرض الموضوع
لمزيد من التفاصيل الرجاء مراجعة المقالة التالية 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maxwell's_demon


----------



## jomma (10 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد مرزوق حسن قال:


> و بالنسبة للاخ جمعة:
> القانون الثانى للديناميكا الحرارية له صيغ كثيرة أشهرها:
> ا/ لا يمكن تحويل الطاقة الحرارية الي طاقة ميكانيكية ( شغل) بكفاءة 100%
> ب/ لا يمكن ان تنتقل الحرارة تقائيا من جسم بارد الي جسم ساخن
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك، وشكرا على الرد.

1- مازال الربط بين المثال الذي ذكرته، وبين صيغ القانون الثاني التي ذكرتها غير واضحة. ما علاقة جزيئات الغاز التي يتم توجيهها بصيغ القانون الثاني التي ذكرتها؟
2- هل تؤمن بانه يمكن نقل الحرارة من جسم بارد إلى آخر ساخن تلقائيا؟ اعتقد ان هذا عائق فيزيائي وليس تقني.
3- من الناحية التقنية تم صنع الثلاجة والمكيف، وفيهما يتم نقل الحرارة من الحيز البارد إلى الحيز الساخن.:81:


----------



## احمد مرزوق حسن (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ العزيز Jomma 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:

ينص القانون الثاني : "من المستحيل انتقال الحرارة *تلقائيا * من جسم بارد الي اخر أسخن منه ."
و بالنسبة للتكييف و الثلاجة فان انتقال الحرارة من الوسط البارد للساخن يتم بواسطة دورة تستهلك طاقة كهربائية ، اى انه لا يتم تلقائيا .
اذا تحدثنا عن الغازات ، و هى ابسط صور المادة من الناحية الذرية نظرا لعدم وجود قوى موثرة بين الذرات ، فان درجة الحرارة هى مقياس لمجموع طاقات الحركة لجزيئات الغاز .
الان تخيل معى بدلا من ذرات الغاز سنتكلم عن مجموعتان من كرات البلياردو 




المجموعة الاولى الكرات فيها تتحرك بسرعة 10 م / ث ، اما المجموعة الثانية فانها تتحرك بسرعة 20 م / ث ، الان سنخلط المجموعتان مع بعضهم البعض و سنعطيهم بعض الوقت ، سنرى ان الكرات البطيئة قد ازدادت سرعتها و الكرات السريعة قد انخفضت سرعتها نتيجة التصادمات ، و سيصل الخليط الي سرعة متوسطة واحدة و لتكن مثلا 15 م / ث .
هذا بالضبط ما يحدث عند تلامس او اختلاط جسم ساخن ( ذرات سريعة ) مع جسم بارد ( ذرات بطيئة ) ، بهذه الطريقة تتعامل الطبيعة .
تخيل معى الان كرات البلياردو السريعة و البطيئة و هى معزولة عن بعضهم ابعض ، سنأتى بجهاز يمتص بعضا من طاقة حركة الكرات البطيئة ، و ليكن مثلا مكبس صغير 




ثم سنفرغ طاقة المكبس في الكرات السريعة ، في هذه الحالة ستقل سرعة الكرات البطيئة الي مثلا 5 م / ث و ستزداد سرعة الكرات السريعة الى 25 م / ث ، و هذا عكس ما حدث عند خلطهم مع بعضهم و ترك الامور تسير كما ترغب الطبيعة ، أى اننا عكسنا العملية باستخدام المكبس .
هل من الممكن فعل نفس الشئ مع ذرات الغاز ؟؟؟
المشكلة ان ذرات الغاز صغيرة جدا و عددها كبير جدا و سرعاتها عالية جدا ، مما يصعب الامور كثيرا ، يصعبها و لكن لا نستطيع ان نقول ان هذا مستحيل اى ان العائق هو عائق تكنولوجى و ليس عائق فزيائي .
و الحل الافضل هو جعل الغاز في صورة متأينة ، و التاثير علي الذرات باستخدام مجال كهربي و هذه هى الفكرة المشروحة بالمدونة :http://thesecondmystery.blogspot.com/
هذه الفكرة ان كانت صحيحة ، و ان طبقت فعلا ، ستغير حياة البشر جميعهم ، و ستغير طريقة نظرتهم نحو الكون .
ملحوظة : كل ما سبق هو رايى الشخصي و ليس ما هو متفق عليه حاليا 
اتمنى اكون وفقت في العرض و مع تحياتى


----------



## jomma (11 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد مرزوق حسن قال:


> الاخ العزيز jomma
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:
> 
> ينص القانون الثاني : "من المستحيل انتقال الحرارة *تلقائيا *من جسم بارد الي اخر أسخن منه ."
> و بالنسبة للتكييف و الثلاجة فان انتقال الحرارة من الوسط البارد للساخن يتم بواسطة دورة تستهلك طاقة كهربائية ، اى انه لا يتم تلقائيا .


 
هذا صحيح اخي العزيز، بذلك تكون المشكلة فيزيائية وليست تقنية كما ذكرت، لأن تقنيا تم حل مشكلة نقل الحرارة من الوسط البارد إلى الساخن بإختراع الثلاجة ودوائر التبريد عموما، ولم تعد المشكلة تقنية، هذا ما اردت ان اوضحه. وسيادتك ذكرت انك لا تؤمن بهذا القانون بالرغم من انه لم تتم مخالفته حتى بصنع الثلاجة، لاحظ اخي الكريم إذا تم نقل الحرارة تلقائيا من الوسط البارد إلى الساخن، علينا ان ننتظر عندها انتقال الحرارة تلقائيا وباستمرار من الأرض إلى الشمس، فتزداد الأرض برودة والشمس سخونة، ولا اعتقد اننا نحب ذلك!.

هناك صيغتان للقانون الثاني للدوائر الديناميكية الحرارية:

1- صيغة كلفن-بلانك (خاص بالمحركات الحرارية):

"يستحيل صنع جهاز يعمل في دورة ديناميكية حرارية، ولا يكون له فعل سوى تبادل حرارة مع خزان حراري واحد وبذل شغل"​ 
2- صيغة كلاوسيوس (خاص بدوائر التبريد عموما):

" يستحيل صنع جهاز يعمل في دورة ديناميكية حرارية، ولا يكون له فعل سوى نقل الحرارة تلقائيا من وسط عند درجة حرارة معينة إلى وسط آخر عند درجة حرارة أعلى"

عموما كما ذكرت هاتان الصيغتان خاصتان فقط بالدوائر الديناميكية الحرارية.

وبمأن القانون لا يقتصر فقط على الدوائر الديناميكية الحرارية، فإنه ينص بصورة عامة على:

"خلال اي عملية (طبيعية او اصطناعية) فإن المجموع الجبري لأنتروبي النظام والمحيط يزداد ولا ينقص"

تسمى الصيغة الأخيرة بمبدا زيادة الأنتروبي، وهذا المبداء هو الفيصل الذي يقرر حدوث العمليات من عدمه، حتى وان لم تتعارض العملية مع قانون حفظ الطاقة. آمل ان اكون قد اوضحت ما اردت نوضيحه.

اما موضوع جزيئات الغاز السريعة والبطيئة وامكانية حدوث ما ذكرته، فلا يمكن تفسيره بناء على الصيغتين الأولى والثانية اللتان ذكرتهما، فتلك الصيغتان تتعلقان فقط بالدوائر الديناميكية الحرارية، ولكن يمكن تطبيق مبداء الزيادة في الإنتروبي لمعرفة إمكانية او استحالة حدوثها.

شكرا وبارك الله فيك.


----------

